# Capucian & Helmet mated.. will they be able to feed young?



## gmomofjoe (Jan 5, 2004)

Help..I have a three year old helmet head that I have raised from hatching. We recently aquired a capucian male. They are currently brooding and the eggs may start hatching any day. Will they be capable of feeding young? they have the smaller beaks although the helmet's beak is larger than her mother's was. This batch may not be fertile since Tippy has been laying batches for awhile. The male is young but finally figured out what he was supposed to do. They are brooding well, switching places every 6 hours or so. How can I tell if they can nourish the young and how soon should I take them (to feed them).​ thanks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They should be able to feed them if their beaks aren't non-existent, and especially if one of them has a bit larger beak. I know with small-beaked breeds such as Satinettes, they sometimes have a hard time feeding their babies. If they do hatch, just keep a close eye on them and feel their crops to make sure they're getting fed. I don't think you will have a problem, it's mostly the tiny, tiny beaked birds that can't do it right.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*"The Odd Couple"*

I bet they look quite cute together  

My Helmets have a little larger beak then my Satinettes, and my Satinette's just raised a baby all themselves and did fine.

The only two thing I would worry about is the male being young and not quite sure of what to do, and possible personalities issues that might make a particular breed not very good parents.
Also, since your Helmet is hand raised that is an issue in itself, that may or may not hinder her abilities to rear young. I have two hand raised pets who cannot hatch and raise youngster, they are emotionally handicapped in that dept.


Otherwise plan (a back up plan) on a surrigate couple like some homing pigeons who are a proven pair, who are currently laying on dummy eggs, or get some baby bird formula and learn how to feed the babies...just in case.


----------



## gmomofjoe (Jan 5, 2004)

*my pair*

I'm not worried about the helmet TRYing she is very protective of her nest and even with her unfertized eggs was always very diligent. I was more worried about the beak issue since a breeder at the Michigan State Fair told me that he always had to hand feed his helmets. We had her mom for three years and she mated with a feral. When she had eggs she would always kick the second egg out of the nest (the male did the feeding). She made a mistake and kicked the wrong one out and when the female hatched she stayed 2 days and took off. The male followed a couple of days later. So I had fed her from then. I would rather gave them a chance at it. I'll just have to watch carefully. Thanks for the help.


----------

